
Yahoo Breach Extends Beyond Yahoo to Gmail, Hotmail, AOL Users - iProject
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/07/12/yahoo-breach-extends-beyond-yahoo-to-gmail-hotmail-aol-users/
======
sourpunchicle
Is the title of the article misleading? It makes it seem like gmail, hotmail,
and aol have also had user account passwords stolen but that isn't the case.

It's the users of yahoo voice which have had their passwords stolen. If they
happened to reuse those passwords for their other email accounts, then yes
they're compromised. But that doesn't in any way mean the breach "extends to
Gmail, Hotmail, AOL Users". The only breach so far was at Yahoo Voice.

~~~
likarish
Did you read the article?

"Security researchers at Rapid7, a security company, analyzed the dumped
account information and found that it included account information not just
for Yahoo users but for Gmail, AOL, Hotmail, Comcast, MSN, SBC Global,
Verizon, BellSouth and Live.com users. Marcus Carey, a researcher at Rapid7,
found that among the data were some 106,000 Gmail accounts, 55,000 Hotmail
accounts and 25,000 AOL accounts."

------
rsanchez1
"We hope [they] will take this as a wake-up call, and not as a threat."

That's what they all say. Can't they discuss this with the companies in
question, instead of hurting people by disclosing their login information?

